# Another noob with a fog machine ^^;;



## sinisterbug (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm having a party in two weeks and would like to get my hands on a fog machine for inside the house.

As much as I'd like to make everything look amazing for the party, first and foremost I do not want to A) set off the fire alarm, B) damage anyone's lungs or C) damage _anyone_.

Does anyone have any experience with fog machines _inside_ the house?


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

Well, I would suggest as a MAX 400watts. Anything bigger you risk A) smoke alarms B) smells on your furniture, C) not able to see anything in the house.

Fog juice has a distinct smell, almost like burning anti-freeze, although not as potent. You cna pick these up at just about any store at this time, Lowes, Garden Ridge, Michaels, WalMart, etc. Just tape the button down with duct tape to make it stay on.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Fog Machines and Pets,Furniture,clothing,Heating/AC. This is not a good mix. Most fog machines are intended for outdoor use or at the least, very large indoor areas such as Barns,Concert Halls,Really crappy bars. There are other ways of obtaining an erie feel to your party without a fog machine and your guests will thank you for it.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Bloodhound said:


> There are other ways of obtaining an erie feel to your party without a fog machine and your guests will thank you for it.


Yeah, what BH said. Maybe you can put it just outside the entry door so folks walk through it on the way in?


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

As others have pointed out, the fog has a faint burning sort of smell to it. It tends to very quickly fill the room, and then dissipates rather quickly too. So you have to run it a lot to have a continuous effect, which will bother folks with asthma, and can leave a sort of oily residue on your furniture.

Ideally, if you're using it for an indoor party, you want one with a timer control (so you can set it to run relatively unattended), and also rig up a chiller so that it stays low to the floor instead of filling the room.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

You Do NOT, REPEAT DO NOT want to use a glycerol based fog machine inside a home. The "fog" is basically smoke that leaves an oily residue over everything it covers.


----------



## chartreuse chaos (Aug 10, 2008)

Using a small, low-lying fogger (one with a built in ice bin) with a timer wouldn't be overwhelming indoors if you have a large space. Also, a lot of dj supply stores online have fogger scents that you can add to the fog juice. Google fog scent. You would want to test for the best timer setting. Have you tried dry ice? I didn't have a lot of luck with it myself and it is expensive. There are also misters that work with regular water, but they really only give you the "bubbling cauldron" look. I've also seen some new "hazers" that are designed to just give a slight haze to enhance lighting effects. Music and dj stores have those, too.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Also remember that when the Halloween stuff goes on sale is the time to buy foggers, controlers, and juice can be marked down 50%. Walmart 400wt foggers go for about ten bucks.
And like the others said, it may look neat, but not worth the problems. Experiment before the party if you really have to see it yourself.


----------



## sinisterbug (Oct 2, 2008)

Wow, good to know! I think I'll bypass that idea this year at least. But I like Dynoflyer's idea, thank you!



dynoflyer said:


> Yeah, what BH said. Maybe you can put it just outside the entry door so folks walk through it on the way in?


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

You could always use an ultrasonic pond fogger in a bucket of water.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Just burn dinner instead.


----------

